# Dying without apparent cause



## Vmax (Mar 16, 2013)

I posted about this in the freshwater section.....then discovered this section, Doh!

So I've had a Huge amount of loss in my 75g tank
None of the fish show any physical signs (that I know of)
Have taken pics & gone to Lfs....no help just guesses
Started a course of furan -2 (carbon and ceramic removed)

water quality 
pH - 7.4
Ammonia - 0
Nitrites - o
Nitrates - 10
GH - 80
KH - 50
temp - 25.2 - 25.8c (after lights have been on)
no c02 used
filter built in hood (aqua nova r1208)

I lost 2 guppies to mouth disease (removed one before dying)....did water but didn't medicate (mistake?)
2 weeks later added 6 marble hatchets...came from similar water conditions.... two days later 2 hatchets where dead (no sign of why)
figured it was the stress of moving (as lfs had lost only one, or so they say) replaced hatchets, 2 days later one dies(watched as it seemed to be drifting then upside down), a day later another one
then neon tetras start dying, and hillstream loaches ( saw some lightened patches on them), then one glass fish had some white mouldy looking stuff on tail (pulled from tank)
Next to go was a clown loach ( had added 2 the day after the hatchets, to combat snails) the loach was swimming weird the on it's side and seemed to be losing balance

so far no other fish seems sick.... kuhli loaches, glass cats, twig cat, shrimp, cory cats, dwarf gouramis and horse face loaches....all seem fine

Hoping This will be the end of the death spiral


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

when was the last time you cleaned your filter? And when you cleaned your filter, did you rinse it out completely? The fish may not have efficient amounts of beneficial bacteria. 

You could also have a lack of oxygen in the water if you don't have proper water flow. Are your fish's mouth's moving rapidly? When you look at their gills, are they red? Have you tried an air stone?


----------



## Vmax (Mar 16, 2013)

cleaned the filter a week ago.
have good flow...using an injectior on powerhead for oxygen....lots of little bubbles in tank


----------



## Vmax (Mar 16, 2013)

*on the upside*

It has been 40hrs without any dead fish, cautiously optomistic
Doing water change then another batch of furan-2 and hoping that is it
getting myself a hospital tank now, for new fish to be introduced after a 2 week quarantine
Lesson Learned!


----------

